# hilo musical y PC



## olga (Mar 6, 2006)

Hola, soy nueva en el foro y novata en estos temas.
Me gustaría saber si existe algún software para controlar desde el PC, el equipo de hilo musical o de audio multi room 
Gracias por vuestra atención.


----------



## caliche (Mar 6, 2006)

Hola Olga, me pregunto si no puedes originar la señal de audio directo desde el PC, ya que con algun programa como el winamp o el musicmatch puedes configurarlo a tu antojo.

Saludos.


----------

